# Create-a-Phobia



## Cyrus C. (Feb 4, 2010)

We did this in my language arts class today & it was really fun, of course when we did it we had to use latin roots, but you don't have to.

It would be fun if they were cubing related but they don't have to be. 

Here's the format (don't use these, they're real ones.):

Claustorphobia (fear of small spaces)
Arachnaphobia (fear of spiders)

The phobias can be anything, cornercuttingphobia (fear of corner cutting), would be just fine.


----------



## Tyrannous (Feb 4, 2010)

in that case i have a severe case of pariphobia (fear of parity)


----------



## andyt1992 (Feb 4, 2010)

overoneminutephobia

after constantly beating 1 min lately i have a phobia of >1 min times and get very scared when i make them


----------



## Basel (Feb 4, 2010)

Tyrannous said:


> in that case i have a severe case of pariphobia (fear of parity)



Me too.I have also the BigCubicusPhobia(fear of BigCubes)


----------



## baseball-chicago (Feb 4, 2010)

popaphobia (fear of pops)


----------



## Edward (Feb 4, 2010)

Phobiphobia

Fear of people with phobias :d.


----------



## shelley (Feb 4, 2010)

xenocubophobia: fear of using any cubes but one's own
cuboglossophobia: competition stage fright - the phenomenon that causes sub-20 cubers to barely break 30 at official competitions
sedocubophobia: fear of pops
puzzlephobia: fear of even touching a puzzle for fear that they might scramble it beyond repair. Common in non-cubers, especially when confronted with a seemingly complex puzzle.


----------



## PeterNewton (Feb 4, 2010)

I have a question. Why is the word "homophobia"? No one is scared of them... they are disliked because of traditions and religions.


----------



## CitricAcid (Feb 4, 2010)

ponyphobia - fear of ponies. 

hobophobia - fear of hobos. 

irrationalphobia - fear of irrational numbers.


----------



## dannyz0r (Feb 4, 2010)

createaphobia:fear of creating phobias


----------



## iSpinz (Feb 4, 2010)

"sinisterophobia" Fear of using L side turns.


----------



## Muesli (Feb 4, 2010)

LaptoPhobia.

Fear of lapto-

OH SHI-


----------



## iSpinz (Feb 4, 2010)

Whats a "Laptoohshi"?


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Feb 4, 2010)

felixaphobia
fear of felix's times.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 4, 2010)

parvulopegasophobia - fear of setting world records



Spoiler



flying pony


----------



## Tyrannous (Feb 4, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> parvulopegasophobia - fear of setting world records
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have that fear! lol also suffer from compofobia tho, fear of comps


----------



## Feryll (Feb 4, 2010)

Unidextrophobia - Fear of starting one handed. Because I suck.
Scuffaphobia - Fear of scuffing my stickers.
Peoplewhodon'tlikedoingblindfoldedsolvesaphobia - It speaks for itself.
Meetingsomeoneelseinreallifewhoisbetterthanmeatthecubeaphobia - This one too.
EDIT: Why is that space there at the last phobia? It's not in my editing screen-thingie


----------



## yogonu (Feb 4, 2010)

NoRorLphobia=Fear of the m slice


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 4, 2010)

Shapeshiftaphobia (Fear of shapeshifting cubes).


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 4, 2010)

Phobophobia: Fear of fear


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Feb 4, 2010)

orientaphobia. the fear of learning all 57 olls


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 4, 2010)

postaphobia (fear of posting).


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Feb 4, 2010)

everything is so random. I LOVE IT!


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Feb 5, 2010)

Feryll said:


> Unidextrophobia - Fear of starting one handed. Because I suck.
> Scuffaphobia - Fear of scuffing my stickers.
> Peoplewhodon'tlikedoingblindfoldedsolvesaphobia - It speaks for itself.
> Meetingsomeoneelseinreallifewhoisbetterthanmeatthecubeaphobia - This one too.
> EDIT: Why is that space there at the last phobia? It's not in my editing screen-thingie



I suspect the space gets inserted every 50 characters (if needed) to help word wrapping.


----------



## TioMario (Feb 5, 2010)

Yousuckatcubingphobia - fear of never get better at cubing.

Wtf2lphobia - fear of getting lost in lookahead.

Eighthoursphobia - fear of work.

Twistyoupieceo'crapophobia - fear of lockups.

Watchitdammitphobia - fear of breaking fragile things.

Zemdegsphobia - ...



CubesOfTheWorld said:


> orientaphobia. the fear of learning all 57 olls



WIN


----------



## Forte (Feb 5, 2010)

TioMario said:


> Zemdegsphobia - ...



Fear of FOURKING


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 5, 2010)

Nonawesomaphobia - The fear of not being awesome anymore.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 5, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Nonawesomaphobia - The fear of not being awesome anymore.



Were you ever?

jokestakenwrongaphobia (Fear of jokes being taken the wrong way).


----------



## ZamHalen (Feb 5, 2010)

Gpermphobia-the fear of G-Perms
Non cubing related:
Badmariachiphobia-fear of bad mariachi groups(and the drunks that pay them)


----------



## fundash (Feb 5, 2010)

permutationaphobia (fear of learning all the 21 PLLs)

I have like 9 memorized right now...


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 5, 2010)

This is aren't really fears, they're more like dislikes. 
As for me, pyschoteacherphobia. I had a pyscho PE teacher. He would shout at you for the slightest noise in theory. Then there was gym....


----------



## shelley (Feb 5, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> Then there was gym....



Gymnophobia?


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 5, 2010)

shelley said:


> Thomas09 said:
> 
> 
> > Then there was gym....
> ...


No. I wasn't afraid of the gym, but much rather, the teacher of the gym.


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Feb 5, 2010)

add-mathaphobia (fear of additional maths)
shampho-obia (fear of running out of shampoo while bathing halfway


----------



## Dene (Feb 5, 2010)

I'mbetterthanyouaphobia - Fear of Dene.


----------

